# Micromaster RS-232



## max1de (18 Januar 2007)

Habe mich neulich beim Studieren der Betriebsanleitung MM420 gefragt ob man eine Direkte Verbindung vom PC (RS232) zum Micromaster (RS485) aufbeauen kann ohne ein Adapter etc. kaufen zu müssen.

In der Zeichnung war nur die Pin-Belegung des Kabels zu sehen und das eine Strippe vom PC zum Micromaster verlegt war.

Geht das überhaupt vom RS232 direkt auf RS485 ??????


----------



## Unimog-HeizeR (18 Januar 2007)

Hallo!

Nein, das geht DEFINITIV NICHT!

Gruß
Timo


----------



## max1de (20 Januar 2007)

Funktioniert denn das??

von USB auf RS232 und dann von RS232 auf RS485 und dann halt auf den Micromaster ?

Oder ist das theretisch möglich jedoch nicht Praxistauglich ???


Wie seht ihr das?


----------



## Unimog-HeizeR (20 Januar 2007)

Theoretisch: Ja.
Praktisch::?: 

Gruß
Timo


----------



## zotos (20 Januar 2007)

Wir benutzen einen RS232/RS485 Wandler von PhönixContact mit der Siemens Software Simovis das geht. Auch ein OPM2 kann man als RS232/RS485 Wandler betreiben oder im Simovis betrieb der Unterschied ist dann ob man eine externe Spannungsversorgung braucht oder nicht. Das kabel für die verwendung des OPM2 als Wandler kann man bei Siemens bestellen (ist aber nur ein Kabel ohne weitere Logic).


----------

